# tarantula



## dakota (May 9, 2005)

are there any taramtulas that don't through hair?


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 10, 2005)

Hi,



> are there any taramtulas that don't through hair?


Yes,any old world tarantulas(africa,asia &amp; australia) do not posses urticating hairs,these are only on tarantulas from the america,s! Old world tarantulas though are very aggressive and readily bite!


----------

